# Lip Sync Issues - Please Help!!!



## decepts (May 27, 2013)

Hello all!

Thank you in advance for any and all help that you provide. I currently have a Sharp AQUOS 80" 1080p 120Hz Full Array LED™ LCD HDTV LC-80LE633U TV using a Harman Kardon AVR 146 Home Theater Receiver and a Motorola HD Dual Tuner DVR RNG200N for Cable and a Samsung BD-D5300 Blueray player for movies etc. The setup is currently like this:

Video:
· CABLE->HDMI OUT->RECEIVER HDMI1->RECEIVER HDMI OUT->TV HDMI1
· BLUERAY->HDMI OUT->RECEIVER HDMI2->RECEIVER HDMI OUT->TV HDMI1

Audio:
· A-CABLE->HDMI OUT to TV->TV FIBER OUT to RECEIVER->RECEIVER AUDIO OUT to Speakers = Audio in sync but TV only outputs 2.1 PCM and does not support 5.1.
· B-CABLE TV->DIGITAL COAXIAL OUT->RECEIVER DIGITAL COAXIAL IN1->RECEIVER AUDIO OUT to Speakers = Audio has lip sync issue but I have 5.1 surround when supported.
· A-BLUERAY->HDMI OUT to TV->TV FIBER OUT to RECEIVER->RECEIVER AUDIO OUT to Speakers = Audio in sync but TV only outputs 2.1 PCM and does not support 5.1.
· B-BLUERAY->FIBER OUT->RECEIVER FIBER1->RECEIVER AUDIO OUT to Speakers = Audio has lip sync issue but I have 5.1 surround when supported.


With the “A-Cable” setup the audio lip sync isn't an issue but the TV only outputs 2.1 PCM. So with this setup everything works great other than 5.1 audio is not supported in this setup.

With the “B-Cable” setup the audio lip sync issues is huge. It appears to be almost a second to possibly a two second delay at times. This from my understanding is how everything should be setup and before I switched out my Samsung 67" DLP TV out with this Sharp 80" TV I never had a problem with this setup. Also with this setup I get 5.1 support; on my receiver I can add a delay only up to 80ms total which isn't enough to fix the issue. Any ideas and or suggestions?

With my “A-Blueray” setup everything works great and I don't get any lip sync issues other than I only get 2.1 not 5.1. 

With my “B-Blueray” setup everything works pretty well, I had to adjust my audio delay on my receiver to 80ms and things are pretty darn close but not perfect with my lip sync issue. I do get 5.1 surround unlike the, “A-Blueray” setup. Most don't notice the slight lip sync issue but I do and it bugs me.  Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks again for any and all the help you provide me!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A few thoughts:

Output from most TV's is only stereo. So feeding audio from the TV is generally not an option.

HDMI carries video and audio. So your connectivity listed in the "Video" section, should also be carrying audio. No other audio cables are needed.

You should feed HDMI from source, to the AVR, to the TV. Any source with 5.1 audio, the AVR can be used for 5.1 playback. 

Also, you can ONLY use the new HD audio streams on BluRay discs with the HDMI cable carrying the audio. Any other connection type can only carry the older surround sound formats (ie: DD5.1 and/or DTS).

So ditch all the extra audio cables and configure your hardware to use the HDMI as the audio source.


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

When I transfer a video that I have recorded off of TV to my computer using a video grabber software, the video and audio come a little off sync in the process of transferring the video. What actually causes this to happen? I have Norton and Carbonite running in the background. Could either of these programs running in the background cause this to happen and what can I do to avoid this problem so that audio and video are synced together properly?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Please start a new thread. Hijacking someone elses is against our rules.

Thread closed.


----------

